# Macaroni and Cheese + Ketchup = Win!



## Prime (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone else like ketchup on their Mac 'n Cheese?

I'm eating some now... YOM!!!


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Prime (Feb 24, 2013)

"I wonder what the poor people are eating"


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 24, 2013)

Aw yeah, been doing this for years...you want to take it up a notch? Try it with Sriracha.


----------



## Prime (Feb 24, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> Aw yeah, been doing this for years...you want to take it up a notch? Try it with Sriracha.


 
I might have to try that with some...








MEXICAN COCA COLA!!!


----------



## MFB (Feb 24, 2013)

Ketchup? No.
Frank's Red Hot? Fuck yes.


----------



## that short guy (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been adding hot dogs for awhile... this seems like a logical step.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh hell yeah I do!! Any pasta goes good with ketchup really.

Try ketchup + a few drops of smoked chipotle Tabasco. Gives it a tasty kick


----------



## Prime (Feb 25, 2013)

that short guy said:


> I've been adding hot dogs for awhile... this seems like a logical step.








Indeed!




GatherTheArsenal said:


> Oh hell yeah I do!! Any pasta goes good with ketchup really.
> 
> Try ketchup + a few drops of smoked chipotle Tabasco. Gives it a tasty kick



This is third suggestion to kick it up with some type of tomato based hot sauce.... I must try this.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 25, 2013)

Nope. You want to be taken to Mac and Cheese nirvana? Try it with oil and vinegar salad dressing. The best! It totally rules with homemade Mac and cheese (ie, melt actual cheese over cooked macaroni noodles. Now go do it, ya lazy bastard!)

My mom used to cook it and serve it with salad, and the dressing would run over to it. Now I eat it all the time.

And +1 to the salsa/Tabasco/sriracha. Them's good eatin's too.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 25, 2013)

man, I put ketchup on macaroni, scrambled eggs, and grilled cheese. I learned it from my uncle who's been putting ketchup on everything for years.


----------



## Prime (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm diggin this combo...


----------



## JairoLozano (Feb 25, 2013)

No Ketchup, Tapatio is better!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn,

It's an heresy. You don't put ketchup, or hot dogs on your pasta!!!!


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 25, 2013)

Mac n Cheese with blackbeans, smoked paprika, roasted garlic, diced button mushrooms and a healthy dose of Frank's Red Hot. 

::drops mic::


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 25, 2013)

u can also add a can of tuna. if you want something different
no ketchup though.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 26, 2013)

wouldn't the flavour of tuna completely overpower the mac n cheese?


----------



## Prime (Feb 26, 2013)

Never again shall I eat macaroni and cheese w/ketchup and think I am alone in this vast universe. 
It is comforting to know that their are others, like me, that enjoy this delicious combination of creamy cheesy and zesty tomato based ketchup. 

I have found my soul mates.










Also, I was wondering who put ketchup on my cat ....you f*ckin bastards!!!


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 26, 2013)

Mexi said:


> wouldn't the flavour of tuna completely overpower the mac n cheese?



not really just drain the can well .


----------



## Prime (Feb 27, 2013)

Fresh tuna filet marinated in Italian dressing then cooked on the grill....FTW.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 27, 2013)

You wanna add something good to mac n cheese? Add bacon! The rest of this shit is just plain nasty.


----------



## Prime (Feb 27, 2013)

yellowv said:


> You wanna add something good to mac n cheese? Add bacon! The rest of this shit is just plain nasty.



Oh Sh*T!!!...Why did I not think of this!?!?! 

F*ck hot dogs....Everything is better with bacon!!!







That said, Macaroni and Cheese on a Hot Dog with Ketchup and BACON!!!...would be pretty friggin tasty.


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2013)

Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Dalcan (Feb 28, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> Aw yeah, been doing this for years...you want to take it up a notch? Try it with Sriracha.



Absolutely amazing. Add Bacon.


----------



## mcd (Mar 1, 2013)

i like making a huge bowl of tuna mac, then adding ranch dressing and sriracha. Or throwing mac and cheese on a burger with a fried egg and bacon....Then I go and call a cardiologist just in case


----------



## Prime (Mar 1, 2013)

mcd said:


> throwing mac and cheese on a burger with a fried egg and bacon....Then I go and call a cardiologist just in case



FTW!!!  (with ketchup)


----------



## MFB (Mar 2, 2013)

I've found the bacon generally gets lost in the flavor of the mac n' cheese especially if you do it with hot sauce so I leave it out. I imagine tuna would definitely overpower it but who am I to say? Tapatio sauce (sp?) is to me like a less interesting Frank's but it has been a while since I've had it so I may be wrong on this.

Still won't waste good mac n' cheese by putting ketchup on it  

PS: the hot dogs also work well with alfredo paste


----------



## mcd (Mar 2, 2013)

Prime said:


> FTW!!!  (with ketchup)



but of course good sir, and maybe some mayo or some sriracha....eggs and sriracha yum yum yum


Edit: @MFB tuna mac is a staple of poor cheap meals where I come from....Try it add some more cheese and it's heaven.


----------



## Prime (Mar 2, 2013)

I usually only put ketchup on left over or crappy box mac & cheese.

I like virgin macaroni and cheese as well. But I think bacon would work well with both.






I Love BACON!!!!


----------



## sage (Mar 7, 2013)

Prime said:


> Oh Sh*T!!!...Why did I not think of this!?!?!
> That said, Macaroni and Cheese on a Hot Dog with Ketchup and BACON!!!...would be pretty friggin tasty.



Yeah, there's a food truck called Dougie Dog that parks outside all the roller derby games in these parts that makes a Mac n' Cheese dog with bacon. It was pretty killer and it was the only time I've ever dropped $8 on a hot dog.


----------

